# Nuggets get Malik Allen from Bucks



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> DENVER (AP) -- The Denver Nuggets have acquired Malik Allen from the Milwaukee Bucks in exchange for Walter Sharpe and Sonny Weems.
> 
> The Nuggets announced the deal Friday.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

G - Chauncey Billups/Tywon Lawson/Anthony Carter
G - Aaron Afflalo/JR Smith
F - Carmelo Anthony/Linas Kleiza
F - Kenyon Martin/Renaldo Balkman/Malik Allen
C - Nene/Chris Andersen/Johan Petro


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> G - Chauncey Billups/Tywon Lawson/Anthony Carter
> G - Aaron Afflalo/JR Smith
> F - Carmelo Anthony/Linas Kleiza
> F - Kenyon Martin/Renaldo Balkman/Malik Allen
> C - Nene/Chris Andersen/Johan Petro


Anthony Carter and Linas Kleiza? Are they signed?


----------

